# Vanity table



## Marisol (Jan 20, 2007)

I am looking for a vanity table for my bedroom. What do you guys think of these ones? Do you have some that you can recommend? I am looking for a chocolate or dark colored one. I like the first and third one.

BTW, the pink one and the leopard ones are just too cute but I probably wouldn't get it.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 20, 2007)

I like the 1st one. The mirror is huge and it looks like the table has a lot of room.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 20, 2007)

I like the last one a lot.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 20, 2007)

I like the last one the most and the first one maybe second.


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 20, 2007)

I like the 1st and 3rd one...the 2nd one looks really uncomfortable..lol


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 20, 2007)

I vote for #1, and then maybe #3.


----------



## han (Jan 20, 2007)

i vote 1 and 3


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 23, 2007)

I vote for Chris to build you one. hehe


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 23, 2007)

Oooo! He can build me one, lol!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I too like the first one and the last one. What kind of decor do you have though? Is your room more sleek and modern, or is it more romantic and girly? They're both really nice, but I think it depends on what motif you're looking for.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes please!

I have a modern looking furniture. Here is a picture of it before I even decorated. They had just delivered the furniture. The picture only shows one nightstand but I ended up getting one for each side.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 23, 2007)

^^^Def the first for that decor!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with your choices Mari. But the third would be my first choice just b/c I like the side mirrors!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the 3rd and the last... I'm a sucker for dark woods.


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh I would definitely go with the first one then. It goes very well with the rest of your furniture.


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 23, 2007)

ive been yearning (wow am i dramatic or what) for a vanity my mom used to have one at my grandparents but i think it got sold durring a move, im so sad

but enough of that marison good for u i love the wood in the middle!

EDIT: i just saw the pic of your furniture, i guess #1 is the rich choice but the leopard one is fun too!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Feb 5, 2007)

If you can find a way to do the pink one - it is so nice!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the first and fifth ones. They look so classy, and I think they would go well with your other furniture. You're right, the dark wood is hot.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 16, 2007)

i love the first and last the best, but i think the first a little bit more!


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the 3rd &amp; 5th....


----------



## Tesia (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the first one and the last one


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

I really like the 1st one!!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

i like the fourth and the last picture, these are soo nice!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the first one


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 24, 2007)

The second one looks awesome, but I'd go with the first


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

did you buy one?!?!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 30, 2007)

Not yet but my search is over. I found the perfect one and I will be buying it when I get my bonus in January.

Here it is! I may get the ottoman too but I am not sure.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2007)

wow! LOVE! where's it from?


----------



## Marisol (Dec 30, 2007)

It is from West Elm. It totally fits my bedroom furniture too. I am so glad that I didn't rush to get it.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 31, 2007)

I really like it. Love the color.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

i have been eyeing this one up for awhile:

QVC Jewelry &amp; Cosmetic Organizer Vanity with Mirrorby Lori Greiner H07909 (it comes in 3 colors)


----------



## Marisol (Jan 1, 2008)

Could you post a picture of it? Would love to see it.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 2, 2008)

for some reason it wont let me copy and paste the pictures but here is the link:

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 2, 2008)

here's 1 picture..but you have the check out the other pictures for this vanity to be able to see the storage inside the table. it has all kinds of compartments


----------



## Karren (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the middle one.... stylishly small but large enough to store my makeup... The animal print one is pretty cool but that would be hard to fit into most bedroom schemes... unless you had some way out furniture... lol


----------



## fawp (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, that's beautiful! I love it and it goes really well with your other bedroom furniture. I want a vanity so badly but we don't have room in our apartment. Guess I'll have to wait until we move.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 11, 2008)

first and third, Beautiful


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 11, 2008)

I love the pink one, but the first looks super functional &amp; stylish.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 11, 2008)

i vote for the first one. but you have so much make up couldn't you fill and buy them

all ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Feb 12, 2008)

I know...lol but I will!


----------



## chocobon (Feb 12, 2008)

I love the 1st and the last ones!!


----------



## Maysie (Feb 12, 2008)

I think the first one is very classy and elegant


----------



## Barbette (Feb 14, 2008)

Oeh! I love the 3rd &amp; 5th... the 3rd definitely has to fit with your style of room though, the 5th one is a bit more flexible.

If you end up getting something like #3, I hope you have a kimono or are looking into getting one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that would be just too wonderful.


----------

